# Dagmire Interviews BL's Chris Wraight



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I was lucky enought to get to chat to Chris Wraight, Jim swollow and ADB at Salute this year. The first interview that is up on The Overlords Youtube channel is the interview with Chris.
Now as this interview was in the hall itself there is a bit of a sound issue. the next two interviews will be alot bitter sound wise.

Feel free to check out our youtube channel.
D


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Feel free to leave a comment or a thumbs up. The next two will be better audio i promise


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Dagmire said:


> Feel free to leave a comment or a thumbs up. The next two will be better audio i promise


Audio's fine IMO. Nice interview, man. Looking forward to getting the book.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

the ADB interview is 40 mins long


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

ADB interview is where?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Will be releasign it through my podcast on monday, so tues night wed mornig it should be up


----------

